

Microsoft bans open source software from the Windows Marketplace - ghalfacree
http://www.thinq.co.uk/2011/2/17/microsoft-bans-open-source-marketplace/

======
chalst
The arty assumes that open source means share-alike, ignoring the existence of
open-source licenses like BSD, Apache, &c, which do not contradict article 5.

Wildeboer's blog post, which this story is based on, is discussed at
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2226260>

------
lvh
As undoubtedly other people have mentioned: they did _not_ ban all open
source. They banned _GPLv3_ and related licenses. (although it's not mentioned
in TFA, I think AGPL also is not allowed. Would make sense, since I can just
relicense any code under the AGPL.)

